# Deulen Safety Fence update



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

We received requests from Jocks to make a more informative video that better teaches the use of our Safety Fence. It's not professional by any means but better. We hope this is the proper location for it!
The YouTube video is at:


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

The feed mechanism is interesting, but your video is comparing your fence to the work practices of a tablesaw idiot. Your demonstration of the "wrong" way to do things is not a real world example of how people use their saws. For the example with your fence, you have TWO hold-downs and one "feather board" keeping the work aligned with the fence. The "table saw idiot" example has none of these. A well placed feather board (yours seems to be too far in front of the blade in my experience) and a simple push block would do the job just as well and just as safely. Note that the push block would also clear the cutoff from the rotating blade.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the new video but I have to agree, the "no Duelen safety fence" example seems like it belongs in one of those late-night infomercials showing frustrated idiots throwing up their hands in despair as they struggle to cook an egg.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Thanks for the new video but I have to agree, the "no Duelen safety fence" example seems like it belongs in one of those late-night infomercials showing frustrated idiots throwing up their hands in despair as they struggle to cook an egg.
> 
> - Rob


Wait, cooking an egg is supposed to be easy?


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Having worked my entire life in the construction trades I've seen severed arms, legs, eyes blinded, electrocutions because the elect box wasn't locked out, concrete tilt-ups break lose from cranes and smash employees. Scaffolds collapse killing people, 100 ton Cranes tip over picking up a 55 gallon barrel of clamps, a carpenter reach under the plywood board he was cutting with the saw running cutting four fingers off, a man get smothered to death caught in a concrete form, two guys die while working in a four foot deep ditch that caved in before we could dig them out, right next to a hospital. As an apprentice I personally fell 17' on to my back on concrete just minutes after I told my foreman what I was doing was too dangerous. Two guys fell and died on the same bridge just days before. The company held a safety meeting and complained that we were running up their insurance costs. I can write all day about safety accidents I've seen and companies taking short cuts that caused them. I truly don't know how I survived this long. So forgive me for attempting to cut down on safety saw accidents before they happen unlike the "idiots" that weren't so lucky using push blocks in the following link!
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=AwrTcd6PrtdV2hYAuuEnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByNWU4cGh1BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Tablesaw+Accidents&fr=yhs-mozilla-002&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I want to step in for Daniel here. I don't know him, don't have his fence. I am just a member who saw this post in my RSS feed and thought to look at it. Just my opinion.

That said, I have seen many times the use of the table saw as depicted in the "No Safety Fence" portion of the video. Yes, it's a bone head maneuver. Yes, using a couple of feather boards or hold-downs would have made the cut safer. At least a push stick was used - I've seen guys push the board right up to the point where the blade was almost at their finger, then letting it go so the board was ejected back at them, and the guy was proud that the cut came out so well!

Idiocy? Of course, but that's what Darwinism is all about. In my opinion, the depiction wasn't that far from reality, just far from the reality of someone who normally uses their saw in at least a relatively safe manner. The world is full of idiots. Mr. Deulen is just trying to make one aspect of life a bit safer for folks. I bet the "Tablesaw Idiot" won't buy the product anyway.


----------



## Deulen (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you dyfhid!
SawStop & Bosch offer their new 10" contractor's saw for only $1,300-$1500 and are made overseas. I'm merely the idiot attempting to offer a less expensive alternative to safety that's 100% "Made in America", not Taiwan! If we keep our future Surgeons and Musicians hands out of harms way, they will possibly be more successful!

As Confucius say: "If hand does not touch blade with or without skin detecting technology,will hand be cut?


----------

